# Silver Companies... who mines it and is listed?



## Family_Guy (16 December 2008)

Just after the names of any silver miners please.

Thanks


----------



## cuttlefish (16 December 2008)

*Re: Silver Companies.......who mines it and is listed?*

A lot of silver supply comes as a by-product of zinc and other base metals mining.


----------



## So_Cynical (16 December 2008)

*Re: Silver Companies.......who mines it and is listed?*

*MMN* - Macmin Silver Ltd

Is the only Aussie pure silver producer i know of.

http://www.macmin.com.au/


----------



## sinner (16 December 2008)

*Re: Silver Companies.......who mines it and is listed?*

SVL, CQT, LEG, and one I forgot.


----------



## explod (16 December 2008)

*Re: Silver Companies.......who mines it and is listed?*



So_Cynical said:


> *MMN* - Macmin Silver Ltd
> 
> Is the only Aussie pure silver producer i know of.
> 
> http://www.macmin.com.au/




Cept the recievers have moved in going belly up.    They went to the bank to get some more money for an extra crusher, when they put the ruler over for the refinance said, your under pal no deal.   

Would have increased production x 3 times.  Why they did not talk to shareholders first I have no idea.

Disclosure:  I hold MMN


----------



## michael_selway (14 October 2009)

*Re: Silver Companies.......who mines it and is listed?*



sinner said:


> SVL, CQT, LEG, and one I forgot.




What other popular silver companies are there?







thx

MS


----------



## GumbyLearner (14 October 2009)

*Re: Silver Companies.......who mines it and is listed?*



michael_selway said:


> What other popular silver companies are there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




CCU is another Robots


----------



## So_Cynical (14 October 2009)

EVG and TRY have gold/silver deposits in development and should be producing around in 2011


----------



## GumbyLearner (14 October 2009)

NCM has just fired up Morobe JV with Harmony South Africa in PNG. But they are more primarily concerned with Au. But probably get decent credits for it or sell it at spot, they are unhedged after all.


----------



## eddyeagle (14 October 2009)

Coeur D'Alene Mines (CXC) is a one of the world's largest primary silver producers with operations in North America, South America and Australia. 

Producted 12 million ounces of silver in 2008 and is hoping to produce 20mil ounces in 2009. 

The company has had its fair share of operational issues in the past, but seems to be putting them behind it, and could get a re-rating in the near future according to Fat Prophets.


----------



## cuttlefish (14 October 2009)

MS - you put up a chart of SLR. SLR is Silver Lake Resources - an Australian listed gold miner - they don't mine silver, only gold - they just happen to have silver in their name.

BSM is a small tassie miner/explorer that produces quite a bit of silver as part of its polymetallic(Pb,Zn,Cu,Ag,Au) mining operations at Que river. They have also got quite a bit of silver (and gold) in the polymetallic Fossey zone resource which is undergoing feasability at the moment.  (They've also got a huge mill that they scored for peanuts from the failed INL).


----------



## BuffetJr (14 October 2009)

I think Malachite (MAR) are still focussed on a silver project, 'Conrad' from memory.

Haven't looked at it in a while...and when I did I wasn't that impressed, so wouldn't go near it personally.

BuffetJr


----------



## craigj (19 October 2009)

CCU is in Cobar and is exploring for silver the share price has been moving around lately

a positve write up by Gampiero in the Age has built up momentum last month


----------



## needsajet (17 January 2015)

Silver Wheaton in Canada is interesting if you like to play silver. They don't mine it themselves. They contract with other producing miners for their silver by-product. They move 25+ million ounces.


----------



## needsajet (5 March 2015)

Looks like Silver Wheaton is adding a gold stream. They are raising $800M with a bought deal to acquire gold streams. I can see the strategy in applying their business model to gold, but this ruins Silver Wheaton as a pure silver play.

Here's the article I bumped into:
http://seekingalpha.com/article/2969116-gold-or-silver-wheaton-which-is-it?ifp=0


----------



## PipSafe (15 April 2015)

Silver chart has experienced a descending trend during the recent day that could record the bottom price of 15.98.Price during the descending has touched the Support line (made of 2 bottom prices) and also the round supportive level of 16.00 and has created the morning star candlestick pattern. Closing of the bullish candle after this pattern will confirm it and warns about ascending of price.

As it is obvious in the picture below, between the top price of 16.67 and bottom price of 15.98 there is ABC harmonic pattern with ratio of 127.2 that warns the potential of ascending from the C point of this pattern. RSI indicator is in saturation sell area in H4 time frame and in divergence mode with the price chart that warns about changing price direction during the next candles.Generally until the bottom price of 16.00 is preserved, there is a potential for price reformation in this Metal.


----------



## poie100 (27 April 2015)

Here is a quick list of silver companies that you may want to look at.
I havent researched them yet, just got codes to assess:
AQP
AGD
THX
RIN
IVR
AYN
ARD
SVL
CQT
LEG
TRY
EVG
CXC
BSM


----------



## noirua (28 November 2020)

Current Openings | Hecla Mining
					

Explore Hecla Mining Company's current job opportunities in Idaho, Canada, Nevada, and Alaska to advance your career in mining.




					www.hecla-mining.com


----------

